# formac prodisc "upgrade"



## terras (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récupéré un Macintosh Plus qui fonctionne parfaitement (1989). Il m'a été donné par une entreprise de réemploi avec un disque dur externe SCSI formac Prodisc 30 (Mo et pas Go). Impossible de trouver le manuel de ce disque qui fonctionne très bien, puisque le Mac plus démarre avec le system 6.0.3 en français...Que demande le peuple?

Je souhaite recycler cet ordinateur en scolaire, avec des piles hypercard, le volume du disque s'avère donc très insuffisant. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà remplacé le disque fourni avec le prodisc 30 pour un volume supérieur? 
La manip ne me fait pas peur (j'ai déjà démonté le mac plus, et mis à jour la RAM à 4mo en coupant le fameux resistor de la carte mère, et ça marche!). J'ai  dans mes cartons un disque 2go SCSI au même format de brochage que le 30Mo, est-ce que je tente le coup? Et a-t-il déjà été tenté?
Les recherches google depuis 3 semaines ne donnent rien ou pas grand chose...
Le disque dans le boitier prodisc est un seagate ST138, qui fonctionne en 5/12V, 3,5 pouces, double hauteur, 50 broches...

Merci de vos réponses, les gars


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2010)

Une chose est certaine, si ton disque de 2 Go a le même connecteur SCSI que celui monté dans le boîtier, tu ne risques rien à tenter l'échange, tu pourras toujours remettre le 30 Mo si ça ne marche pas (la question est "est-ce que le Mac+ peut gérer un disque de 2 Go ?") toutefois il faut faire attention à une chose : Si ton disque de 2 Go était monté en interne sur un ordi avant, il va falloir ôter le terminateur intégré si tu veux qu'il fonctionne dans un boîtier externe. Ce sont généralement trois résistances "peigne" qui sont enfichées (jamais soudées) juste derrière le connecteur SCSI sur la carte électronique sous le disque. Démontées, elles ressemblent à ça :





Mais il est aussi possible que ça soient des micro-switchs (pareil 3x8 switch)


----------



## claude72 (6 Mai 2010)

terras a dit:


> J'ai  dans mes cartons un disque 2go SCSI au même format de brochage que le 30Mo, est-ce que je tente le coup? Et a-t-il déjà été tenté?


*Pascal 77* doute que le Mac+ puisse gèrer 2 Go...

... et moi je doute que l'OS 6 gère 2 Go ! (j'avais entendu parler d'une limite à 1,2 Go pour le système 7 )

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, au pire, tu fais 2 partitions de 1 Go chacune !!! (ce qui t'évitera au passage de perdre trop de place à cause du formatage HFS)


----------



## terras (7 Mai 2010)

Merci de vos réponses aussi rapides.
La limite des partitions pour le système 6 semble bien être 2Go. Je n'avais pas pensé aux terminateurs, merci encore à tous.
Je vous tiens au courant de la manip...
Portez vous bien,


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> *Pascal 77* doute que le Mac+ puisse gèrer 2 Go...



En fait, je ne "doute" pas, je me pose juste la question vu l'antiquité de la machine (et pas du système), un peu comme les Mac d'avant 2003 ne gèrent pas plus de 128 Go, c'est une question sur le matériel, sur ces machines, ça ne concerne pas les disques externes, mais sur du SCSI, les disques externes dépendent du même contrôleur que l'interne, et si limitation il y a, partitionner ne change rien à l'affaire, c'est une question de capacité d'adressage. Par contre, ça n'empêche en principe pas le disque de fonctionner, seulement il n'est reconnu que pour une capacité inférieure à sa capacité réelle si c'est le cas.



claude72 a dit:


> (j'avais entendu parler d'une limite à 1,2 Go pour le système 7 )



j'avais un disque de 4 Go sous système 7.5, en deux partitions (3 et 1 Go), et il n'y avait pas de problème. Sous 7.0, je ne sais pas, je n'ai eu que 3 disques sous ce système (sur mon SE30), et le plus gros ne faisait que 75 Mo.


----------



## claude72 (7 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'avais un disque de 4 Go sous système 7.5, en deux partitions (3 et 1 Go), et il n'y avait pas de problème.


J'ai eu un disque de 2 Go dans un Quadra 800 sous système 7.5, et je me souviens (vaguement) avoir vu passer un message disant que seul 1,2 Go octets seraient reconnus...

... mais en fait j'ai pu utiliser ce disque sans problème à sa pleine capacité !!!???


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> J'ai eu un disque de 2 Go dans un Quadra 800 sous système 7.5, et je me souviens (vaguement) avoir vu passer un message disant que seul 1,2 Go octets seraient reconnus...
> 
> ... mais en fait j'ai pu utiliser ce disque sans problème à sa pleine capacité !!!???



Non il suffit de le partitionner, c'est ce que je fais avec mes LC. Des partitions de 1 Go


----------



## terras (9 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous,
j'ai pu faire une "misérable" amélioration avec un apple SC40 (Conner de 40mo en SCSI), mais les deux 2,1Go SCSI que j'avais ont été bousillés (pas de récupération possible sous windows), peut être une incompatibilité électronique, wide-SCSI ou SCSI-2 ?. Peut importe, c'est de la récup. J'ai récupéré un 40 mo d'un performa400 (LC2) et un autre d'un SE/30, tous les deux sont compatibles, je ferais avec en attendant de trouver un 500 Mo ou 1 Go.
Donc le Prodisc est upgradable, probablement de façon limitée (moins de 1Go?), c'est ce que je voulais savoir, et qui ne figure pas sur internet. Le Mac Plus boote sur le ProDisc comme une fusée, 4Mo de RAM et moins de 8Mhz d'horloge!
Vive Mac, et tous les autres!
Merci à tous


----------



## melaure (9 Mai 2010)

Et le SC40, il est upgrable jusqu'a combien ?

J'ai récupéré un SC20 que je voudrais monter.


----------

